# Gun rights restored for man involved in 1998 shooting



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

WINCHESTER - Twenty-one years after he committed a drive-by shooting, Josiah Divad Brisco said Wednesday in Frederick County Circuit Court that he was a changed man who deserved to have his gun rights restored.
Judge Brian Madden agreed, overruling a recommendation from Andrew M. Robbins, county deputy commonwealth's attorney. "The commonwealth cannot in good conscience support this," Robbins said, citing the severity of the crime.

Full story here: https://www.winchesterstar.com/winc...cle_03fd4202-9c70-5ba2-ba95-d6901c54d4ca.html


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

No surprise. Many judges are brain dead.


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

win231 said:


> No surprise. Many judges are brain dead.


+1


----------

